# Alcohol with breakfast?



## Esperantisto (Apr 23, 2021)

I've got a sleeper in June from Greensboro to Atlanta. There is very little info on Amtrak's website on breakfast - it seems to be an afterthought... Is it possible to get one's "first drink on us" with breakfast? A mimosa or Man-mosa (beer and orange juice)? Barring that, would it be possible to get that free drink at midnight when we board?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 24, 2021)

I believe last call is at least an hour before midnight. You might be able to get alcohol with breakfast but I have not tried that personally and be aware that Amtrak follows local liquor laws for things like this. If having a drink at midnight or with breakfast is important you might want to bring your own just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Asher (Apr 24, 2021)

Sometimes you need that _BLOODY MARY._


----------



## pennyk (Apr 24, 2021)

I believe that the "free" drink has to come from the LSA, who most likely will not be in the dining car around midnight. 

As DA mentioned, Amtrak complies with local liquor laws. I know when the Silvers pass through Georgia on Sunday, alcohol is not sold on the train. Often an announcement is made after JAX reminding the passengers that if they wish to purchase alcohol, they need to do so asap. I know that on Sunday, the City of Winter Park, FL does not sell alcohol until 11am, whereas the neighboring City of Orlando (in the same county) sells it earlier. Offering alcohol at breakfast may depend on the day of the week, time of the day and location of the train at the time.

I recall purchasing a beer from the cafe on the Sunset Limited out of NOL a couple of years ago at 9am. I normally do not drink that early, but there were extenuating circumstances.


----------



## boratwanksta (May 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I believe that the "free" drink has to come from the LSA, who most likely will not be in the dining car around midnight.
> 
> As DA mentioned, Amtrak complies with local liquor laws. I know when the Silvers pass through Georgia on Sunday, alcohol is not sold on the train. Often an announcement is made after JAX reminding the passengers that if they wish to purchase alcohol, they need to do so asap. I know that on Sunday, the City of Winter Park, FL does not sell alcohol until 11am, whereas the neighboring City of Orlando (in the same county) sells it earlier. Offering alcohol at breakfast may depend on the day of the week, time of the day and location of the train at the time.
> 
> I recall purchasing a beer from the cafe on the Sunset Limited out of NOL a couple of years ago at 9am. I normally do not drink that early, but there were extenuating circumstances.



Georgia did change their liquor laws sometime in the 2010s(IIRC the approximate year when it occurred) to allow Sunday sales, if local voters approve it in a referendum. Where I suspect at least for Atlanta and Fulton County, and probably certain other populated counties(i.e. Gainesville, and Hall County), that Sunday sales would be allowed nowadays. Although it's only during certain hours, like noon to 8pm I think? Where outside of those hours, I suspect one might be out of luck for a drink....


----------

